# Craftsman 315.175040 cutting guide



## Keith Beal (May 14, 2020)

My son started an Ariondack chair in school before Covid shut school down. I told him we'd build one at home so I bought material, etc & we built it. I wanted a more straight template cut from the original template from school and found a router would grant me that wish. I purchased this Craftsman from the local pawn shop in great condition and it worked well so far to round edges, trim cuts, etc.

I've been seeing all these other routers with guides but don't see anywhere a guide can be attached to this router? Is it possible to add one for straight cuts, etc?

I've researched but all I've come up with is manuals, no accessories.

Any ideas? After a few rounds with the router, I keep telling myself I think I found a new hobby. I'm glad I found this forum, lots of info available.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Kieth..

post a picture of router's base and post it..
your router was made by Ryobie if that will help.....

About your desire to learn... We have some light reading for you...
As in, we've put some helpful information together * at this here link * to help you get up and running in the world of routers... We hope it to be useful to you... Enjoy...
Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Keith; welcome!
My old Craftsman (first) router...about 40yrs old I'm guessing, has a very simple edge guide accessory. No idea whether newer models maintained the same configuration; guide rod size and spacing. Both are pieces of info you need to include for any hope of getting one that works.





BUT, if you can find guide rod material you can certainly make one.




No need to make it exactly the same as his, it's the principles of the design that matter.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Keith
Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## Keith Beal (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Keith Beal (May 14, 2020)

I hope those help. I took them yesterday thinking I’d need to show someone. The base is pretty generic looking with no way to attach anything. Maybe there’s a different base that replaces the one there or I’m totally way off base.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Keith Beal said:


> I hope those help. I took them yesterday thinking I’d need to show someone. The base is pretty generic looking with no way to attach anything. Maybe there’s a different base that replaces the one there or I’m totally way off base.


that takes a guide that mounts to the router as a sub base...
I believe Trend or Milescraft use to make one..


----------



## Keith Beal (May 14, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> that takes a guide that mounts to the router as a sub base...
> I believe Trend or Milescraft use to make one..


I've been unsuccessful in finding a sub base with the guide holes so I dunno if they exist anymore.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Keith I've been doing all my routing freehand. My Bosch router and edge guide are never far apart. In my personal opinion the easy mounting of the guide is a cornerstone of router design. I hate to say it but you may have to consider popping for a new machine that has that feature. You can still use the Craftsman, with bearing style bits for edgework.
or make a new baseplate that has an adjustable edge guide. Install the DIY baseplate and leave it on. 
We're here for ya!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Keith Beal said:


> I've been unsuccessful in finding a sub base with the guide holes so I dunno if they exist anymore.


the guide and and sub-base are basically one piece... 

*https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-Tools-10-074-Universal/dp/B008FYIXIY
https://alexnld.com/product/univers...orking-drill-punch-locator-wood-slot-locator/







*

you could make your own...
use polycarbonite or UHMW instead of plywood...
*https://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/11/router-edge-guide-and-mortise-jig/*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's another..

*https://www.rockler.com/universal-router-base*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Keith Beal said:


> I hope those help. I took them yesterday thinking I’d need to show someone. The base is pretty generic looking *with no way to attach anything.* Maybe there’s a different base that replaces the one there or I’m totally way off base.


the 3 inner holes set at 120° are the guide's mounting holes...


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Keith ~ The instructions for the Craftsman Multipurpose Router Guide illustrated by Stick's graphics can be found on this site under Manuals ... https://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/31285-sears-multipurpose-guide-no-25179-a.html


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Keith Beal (May 14, 2020)

Thank you all for your help. Looks like I need to do some reading, thanks again!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope you'll stick around, Keith; lots of good stuff here at the Router Forum!


----------

